# Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Repticon Asheville NC 4/4



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

*Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Repticon Asheville NC 4/4
*We will have the following available:
Azureus $40, $55, $65, $80
Super blue auratus adults $80
Luecomelas sub-adults $60
Citronellas $45, $55
Cobalts $45, $55
Green sipalwini sub-adults $65
2 Brazillian yellowheads $50 each
3 green & black auratus froglets $45 each 2 green & black auratus sub-adults $60 proven male bastimentos $125
1 proven male Eldorado $125
New 10 gallon horizontal & vertical vivs $75-90 Cork tubes $6-$30
Substrates and mosses $4-$10
Calcium Powder $8
FF culturing kits $20


----------

